# First handgun. Considering cz 75b



## deathbydoubleG (Dec 23, 2011)

The cz seems like a good gun, but I would rather have reviews form some experienced users?

If I do get it should I use .40 S&W ammo or regular 9mm ammo? Which ammo should I use depending on the type

If you recommend a different gun? Which one?
This will be my first handgun

My budget is limited to 800 on this purchase!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would go with the 9mm version myself. The CZ 75 has one of the most ergonomic, and copied, grip designs out there. The gun was originally made behind the iron curtain during the cold war, but after the Soviet government fell, it was let out of the closet. Its a wonderful gun, but a little on the large size. I believe with the right holster, probably IWB, you should be able to carry it well. JMHO.


----------



## deathbydoubleG (Dec 23, 2011)

I have also considered the browning Hi-Power and the springfield 1911? All 9mm variants.


----------



## drcook (Nov 16, 2009)

You should be able to get a 9mm CZ 75 B or even a BD (decocker model) landed and delivered for a bit over 500. That would include buying the gun, shipping and the recieving FFL fees. You might be even able to negotiate with you local gunshop for around that price or better. There are some BD's and B's on gunbroker in the 425 to 450'ish range starting bids. Save another couple weeks, and for that 800 plus a bit more saving, you might be able to negotiate a 75 B and a 75 Compact.

For your first handgun, just make sure that you would be buying a NEW pistol (or a used 75 B) not one of the traded in ones coming in from overseas which are the Pre B guns (B meaning firing pin block). All CZ 75 based platforms that have the B in the model designation have a firing pin block. There may be some target/competition specific models that do not have it though.

The used guns coming in from overseas don't use the same magazines as the B models do.

Here is the CZ specific forum. Some good reading over there

The Original CZ Forum - Index

They are really great guns. I started with 1, didn't know it was in the reproducing mode, and somehow there are now 5 in the gunsafe.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Cz is a great company and has many good wepons. I have several of them. the one I find myself useing the most the 2075 rami in ploy 9mm will set you back $400-450 next cz75 compact set you back $450-475. I know you can get the rami in .40. you might be able to get both for your budget.what is your main use going to be? The rami for a 3inch gun will suprise you how well it shoots and has adjustable rear sites.I have to say the 75compact shoots just as good as the full size.bottom line you can't go wrong with a cz.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I am a Cz 75 Shadow and Cz 2075 RAMI P owner. I love Cz guns.
It depends a LOT on what you want to use the gun for:
Home Security;
Concealed Carry;
Service Pistol:
Competition;
Fun at the Range.
Here is how I would rate the 75B on these applications:
Home Security: 80%, I would get an SP-01 instead because it has a tac rail for a LED light. SP-01: 100%
Concealed Carry: 40%, it is too large for normal concealed carry IMHO. Go for the RAMI instead (90%)or a Kahr or a Glock or a XDM or a Walther P99.
Competition: Depends on type, but 90% for IDPA ESP Division or USPSA. Recommend Glock for SSP IDPA.
Fun at the Range: 100%- NO pistol is more accurate without a scope except for .22 cal. 

9mm for sure....ammo prices are so much better.

Cz's are great guns...so much better than Sig's. The only real competition is the Tagfoglio and the EAA Witness in this category.
But be sure you want a DA/SA handgun. You will need to do first shot DA, or run cocked and locked for SA.

If you do decide on Cz, I highly recommend the Cz custom shop. Get a hammer/trigger job and you will not regret it...if you plan to shoot a lot. 

Cz makes great firearms...you really cant go wrong with their handguns.

Invest in good training so you learn proper grip, stance, trigger, sight, malfunction solutions, legal/ethical, liabilties, etc. Purchasing a handgun comes with a lot of responsibility.
Good Luck,
CC


----------



## deathbydoubleG (Dec 23, 2011)

The primary use of the weapon would be for home defense, and for training with a firearm. I am fourteen and Both me and my dad decided it would be benificial to learn how to use a handgun so I would shoot it a lot at targets I will set up in our woods beside our house. We hunt deer in our woods so know which directions to shoot and which to not. Thank you all for your advise. I have planned on getting the cz 75b or one of its variants, but I will wait to see how it feels in the gun shop before I make my final decision.

Thaks!!

Ps. My dad owns a few handguns, but he wanted me to do my own research if this was going to be my handgun!and on the responsibility part He wouldn't let me even get a BB gun when I was younger until he made sure I read up on gun responsibility! He's doing the same thing with the handgun since a mishhap with one is so much easier then with a rifle


----------



## everready (Jan 1, 2011)

You should check out used 75 models on Robertsons trading post. The can be had for around $350.00


----------



## r_gray (Jan 12, 2012)

I vouch for the SP-01 Tactical. I got one in .40 cal and it's great. I'm more of a self/home defense guy...and the cops and FBI use the .40 a lot now...I figured they should know.
I got mine on sale last May at an Academy Sports store for $599 (it lists for $737, it's more than the 9mm version). I can't say where to get one now. It's my first handgun and it just feels right and is fun to shoot!


----------

